# Transmisor FM Excelente Sonido, Facil de Construir (Datos de Componentes Para Chile)



## djchinomix (Jul 28, 2011)

Estimados, luego de tanto tiempo fuera del foro vuelvo con mucha mas experiencia en RF  Ω  .
Les traigo un transmisor hecho con un transmisor para automovil, comienzo a contar la historia.

Un dia fui a un local de computacion y compre un transmisor para experimentar (9000 pesos chilenos), al llegar a casa, le puse alimentacion cambie la frecuencia con el control que traia y lo conecte al computador, un poco de ecualizacion a winamp y se escuchaba expectacular, excelente separacion de canales, casi nada de ruido siendo que la fuente era malisima y largo alcance, sin querer se desconecto, lo volvi a conectar y me di cuenta que memorizaba su ultima frecuencia programada,  se me vino inmediatamente a la mente amplificarlo y analizar su funcionamiento.



 Asi comienzo a explicar la parte tecnica:

Este dispositivo funciona con el IC KT0803M que en su interior cuenta con oscilador de alta potencia (para ser pequeño), sintetizador PLL, multiplexor estereo, filtro paso bajo de 15 Khz para el audio, una maravilla de integrado. Acompañado a este va un microchip que maneja el display, los botones de programacion, manda sus datos via serial al KT0803M para programar su frecuencia y guarda su ultimo estado de configuracion.

Adjunto datasheet mas abajo.

La amplificacion parte soldando al pin 16 del KT0803M un alambre y soldarlo a la entrada del primer amplificador, en mi primer TX que arme utilice los siguientes transistores en este orden 2N4427, 2sc1971, 2sc1972 obteniendo 15 watts en antena (actualmente este tx esta en una emisora de un amigo, lleva meses funcionando)

El segundo TX es este que mostrare ahora que lo modifique colocandole este dispositivo.



Este equipo tenia un PLL transistorizado, sintetizado con MC145151P2 y modulado estereo con BA1404. este Osilador tenia excelente sonido pero sus defectos eran, el estereo del BA1404 malisimo, mucho ruido mala separacion en fin, al encender se paseaba por todo el dial antes de enganchar (luego enganchado no se movia) pero demoraba unos segundos, para evitarme armar un generador estereo como la gente lo cambie por este oscilador que expongo, en las imagenes lo pueden apreciar.




El esquema del circuito lo hice a manito asi que si no entienden algo no duden en consultar.
Las imagenes, esquemas, datasheet y todo va en los rar adjunto.

Los entendidos en el tema si se dan cuenta la gracia de esto es solo el acoplamiento entre el tx y el amplificador de ahi para adelante armen el amplificador que quieran. Este acoplamiento es el mismo del famoso "Veronica". pin16 - condensador 1nF - resistencias de 5,6 kΩ y 4.7 kΩ - base transistor.

Estas son las bobinas:

L1: 4 Vueltas AWG 22 aprox. nucleo de aire de 2 mm.
L2: 6 Vueltas AWG 22 aprox. nucleo de aire de 2 mm.
L3: 3 Vueltas AWG 22 aprox. nucleo de aire de 2 mm.
FB: VK200

Mas abajo explico cual es el VK200 para quien no lo conoce.

Anteriormente probe con otros transmisor FM para automovil pero no sirvieron una por que no memorizaban la frecuencia y otra por que el ruido era demaciado.

Espero que se animen a armarlo. A quienes son de chilito lindo, pueden encontrar transistores de RF en elecinco (en calle san diego, galeria sur) o en Alexcom FM (www.stipe.co.cl), cables coaxiales en casa royal y en telemundi en san diego y todo lo demas en Ibarra tambien en san diego, en pocas palabras en san diego encontraran todo lo que nesecitas para armarse su TX de la potencia que quieran. 

Continuando con el tema, primero pido disculpas por la calidad de las imagenes ya que las tome con mi telefono.

En amplificador que expongo a continuación utiliza solo 3 condensadores variables, 2 grandes y uno chico, lo pueden alimentar con una fuente de poder de pc sin problemas, recuerden que las fuentes ATX tienen que conectar en cable verde que va a la placa a masa, osea cortarlo y unirlo con uno negro.

En el rar van las imagenes y el dibujo a manito hecho por mi, cualquier duda o algo que no se entienda pregunten. 

Este usa un MRF240 y uno con numeros raros, creo que debe ser un 2sc1971.
Los entendidos en el tema ya saben que tienen una variedad de transistores a utilizar.

Las placas la pueden hacer al metodo manhatan publicado en el foro o con un dremel van haciendo los cuadritos (para los que no tienen, con cortacarton) recomiendo usar fibra de vidrio de 2 caras. no apliquen pentel y acido por que desgastan el cobre.

Para la bobina de una vuelta, háganla de la siguiente manera. Compren una lamina de cobre (de esas escolares) en alguna ferreteria y corten una tira de unos 8x1 cm, la doblan y la soldan, que hacer con el resto de la lamina, si son ingeniosos se ahorran los condensadores variables  .

L1: 10 vueltas alambre AWG 22 aprox con nucleo de aire de 3 mm.
L2: Bobina cobre antes explicada
L3: 8 vueltas alambre AWG 22 aprox con nucleo de aire de 5 mm.
L4: Bobina cobre antes explicada
L5: 5 vueltas alambre AWG 18 aprox con nucleo de aire de 6 mm.
L6: Choque VK200
L7: 5 vueltas alambre AWG 18 aprox con nucleo de aire de 6 mm.
L8: 8 vueltas alambre AWG 18 aprox con nucleo de aire de 6 mm.

Para quienes no conocen el VK200 es el siguiente:



Como ya saben las uniones los mas cortas posibles y ordenadito, ocupen amarras plasticas para ordenar los cables y una caja metalica, este amplificador incluye medidor roe, solo conecten las 2 salidas, REF y DIR a un switch y luego a un miliamperimetro. Para analizar en osciloscopio hagan lo que sale en la imagen, sin conectar fisicamente pasen un alambre alrededor del conector N o PL a utilizar en el gabinete lo enrrollan y conectan los extremos a masa y vivo de un BNC de gabinete. 

No olviden aplicar carga fantasma para ajustar o antena (pobres vecinos ).

Pronto terminando el proyecto de la antena, la subire aqui mismo con todos sus detalles.

PD: Disculpen si cometo faltas de orto-grafia


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2011)

Djchinomix... me viene al pelo amigo! yo justamente estoy en lo mismo y acabo de desarmar un transmisor de esos mismos. Cero ruido, cero corrimiento de frecuencia, cerca del 100% de separacion de canales y lo mejor de todo es que tiene una salida directa a la antena. Pienso ponerle un RG174 (teflón) desde la salida de antena hacia los amplificadores que siguen y asi obtener potencia.

Por cierto... en donde consigues trimmers?


----------



## djchinomix (Jul 28, 2011)

en casa royal (casa matriz) o en CM2 en san diego.

te aconsejo que no ocupes RG174, la primera conexion que hice utilice ese cable y no me amplificaba nada, debido a que la impedancia no es la misma, por eso el acoplamiento que explicaba ahi, si armas el amplificador como lo explico en el tema te aseguro que funcionara de una.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 28, 2011)

Sabes que en CasaRoyal cuando consulte solo habian trimmer ceramico de 10pF, solo eso habia en stock. Tal vez CM2 puede que tenga algo... tendria que ver. Sino tendria que desoldar trimmers de radios viejas con onda corta, que suelen traer unos 2.

No sabia que no andaba con el RG174. Gracias por el dato!


----------



## djchinomix (Jul 29, 2011)

yo hace un tiempo compre en casa royal unos condensadores de 5 a 65 pF, nose si tendran todavia, en cm2 hay de 2 a 20 o algo asi, con eso demas te sirve y en Elecinco tambien tienen, hasta de esos de losa para amplificadores de mas potencia, como el que hay que utilizar en el amplificador de 30 watts que postie


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 29, 2011)

Eran unos tipo ''murata'' color café cierto? yo en el verano cuando fui a Stgo consegui un trimmer ceramico de 10pF y consulte por otros y me dijeron que no tenian mas. Cuando revise el catalogo en la web de CasaRoyal no figuraba el de 5-65pF y hace muy poco sacaron de stock el trimmer que antes mencioné  !

_PD: Tienes forma de enviarme algún trimmer? (ya que soy de chiloe jeje)_


----------



## dalsaur (Jul 29, 2011)

sALUDOS @djchinomix, tengo algunas dudas pero primero dejame decirte algo, resulta que yo construi un proyecto  basado en tranmisorcito casi igual, pero con la diferencia que usaba 3 traistores BF199, el cual no consegui por aca le puse unos trasistores H21 que los saque de un sintonizador de tv. y funciona logre sacarle 2 wats. pero con el inconveniente que me interfiere en el televisor algunos canales 

Ver el archivo adjunto 46402

pero lo que veo en tu esquema del amplificador del tranmisor de coche,  decis que usastes  2 transistores para aunmentarle la potencia ( 2n4427 ) , te funciono con esos o pusistes otros transistores???? pues hay que ver que ese transmisorcito trabaja a casi nano vatios y para aumentarle la potencia tuve que ponerle 4 trasistores (ver esquema).

megustaria hacer tu esquema del amplificador, se ve que no irradia tantas inpuresa como el que yo ise, pero por el monento no tengo los componentes 

saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Jul 29, 2011)

el transmisor que utilice, que expongo aqui, provee 10mW aprox. luego con el primer 2n4427 lo levante a 100 mW y por ultimo a 1 watt, sin problemas, con un buen filtro paso bajo a la salida no tendras problemas con la tv. El primer tx que arme lo tiene un amigo en su radio, es de 15 watts y no tiene problemas con la tv.


----------



## dalsaur (Jul 29, 2011)

djchinomix dijo:


> el transmisor que utilice, que expongo aqui, provee 10mW aprox. luego con el primer 2n4427 lo levante a 100 mW y por ultimo a 1 watt, sin problemas, con un buen filtro paso bajo a la salida no tendras problemas con la tv. El primer tx que arme lo tiene un amigo en su radio, es de 15 watts y no tiene problemas con la tv.


  ok, gracias por el dato voy a conseguir los 2n4427 para hacer pruevas y para asi no tener tantos impuresas en la rf


----------



## fielpy (Ago 16, 2011)

nada que decir...fantastico increible.....es mas desde el 2009 que no entraba al foro....y me cai de espaldas cuando vi este proyecto...y me volvi a caer cuando vi que era de un compatriota chileno...seguro estudiaste en electrotecnia....

voy a intentar el proyecto pero no con el transmisor que expones...vere otra alternativas...similares es mas me acabo de acordar que tengo un trasmisor de eso que usas en las teles de los gimasios con una antenita pequena como la de las tv....y es digital!!! y tambien guarda en memoria la ultima frecuencia seleccionada...probablemente pueda sacar la antena y soldar al primer amplificador...de ahi conectarlo a la antena y ver si transmite a 1watt por lo menos....con eso quedaria mas que satisfecho.....vere que tipos de integragos tiene capaz que tengo el mismo que expones.....


saludos y mil gracias!!!!!


----------



## jamme (Oct 5, 2011)

amigo, sera que puedo remplazar el mrf240 por un 2n6084??


----------



## laserfm (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola djchimomix, pon el modelo del aparato para poder comprarlo.ok


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola, sirve casi cualquiera, de los mas baratos que puedas encontrar (marca DAG technology por ejemplo, ese venia con el integrado antes explicado KT0803)


----------



## jamme (Oct 19, 2011)

una pregunta amigos foreros, que fuente se puede utilizar en este proyecto?, ya he comprado casi todo pero no se que fuente utilizar, les agradezco si tienen planos o diagramas de una buena fuente para este aparato.


----------



## lumin (Nov 9, 2011)

muy bueno y ademas como para nostros de chile , me puedes decir por favor donde el alambre para  hacer las bobinas ya que aca donde vivo 0 posibilidad de conseguir el alambre par alas bobinas 
saludos

tambien en el plano de ampli hay una parte ke dice ref y dir para que sirven?  lo otro los c variables de ek capacidad son? saludos, me parece ke eso c variables  hay en las radios antiguas no se si me equivoco


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 9, 2011)

hola! ref y dir son de la sonda medidora de potencia y de ROE (ref: potencia reflejada  dir: potencia directa o irradiada)


----------



## lumin (Nov 9, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> hola! ref y dir son de la sonda medidora de potencia y de ROE (ref: potencia reflejada  dir: potencia directa o irradiada)



y para que sirven o que fucion cumplen? lo otro no se si pueden subir algun ampli de unos 5 watt ya que el que subio , para mis esta un poco complicado y ojla podamo econtra los componetes aca en chile 

saludos


----------



## lumin (Nov 9, 2011)

djchinomix dijo:


> el transmisor que utilice, que expongo aqui, provee 10mW aprox. luego con el primer 2n4427 lo levante a 100 mW y por ultimo a 1 watt, sin problemas, con un buen filtro paso bajo a la salida no tendras problemas con la tv. El primer tx que arme lo tiene un amigo en su radio, es de 15 watts y no tiene problemas con la tv.



hola amigo mi cosulta es simple al ampli lineal para el mini trasmisor de  fm el  tr1 que es un 2n4427 lo puedo cambiar por un bfr92 (ya que este necesita mucho menos pot de entrada) y  conservar el   tr2 2n4427, lo digo porque tambien pienso hacer este poryecto pero he leido que estos  transmisores no generan la suficiente pw para hacer amplificar los 2n4427, si es asi dime si hay que hacer alguna modificacion al cto que relizaste de esta primera etapa , en la que conecto el minitransmisor saludos.

Pd: pienso depues acoplarlo a un ampli lineal de 5 watt con el mrf237 

las bobinas el alambre el diametro es de 1mm por que en la especificacion no aperece

saddos y gracias


----------



## laserfm (Nov 10, 2011)

El Dag Technology no sirve no trae el susodicho integrado (gaste por gusto once lucas). traten de comprar el original para evitar complicaciones.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 10, 2011)

> El Dag Technology no sirve no trae el susodicho integrado



Yo desarme un Dag Technology, y si traia ese integrado... debe ser otro diseño el del tuyo :/


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 6, 2012)

Disculpen amigos el haberme perdido por un tiempo, les cuento que estoy armando otro transmisor, fui a comprar el transmisor de automóvil (el mismo) y al desarmarlo me doy cuenta que cambio toda la electrónica dentro de el. No se preocupen, encontré la solución y funciono a la primera, ahora este transmisor venia con el IC BK1085, mas pequeño que el anterior pero con las mismas funciones. En las imágenes adjunto el modelo de IC y su definición de cada pin.
El circuito amplificador se mantiene igual, solo que el alambre se solda al pin 5 del BK1085 y listo.

El circuito que arme ahora es el oscilador para un TX de 30 watts que estoy armando, adjunto imágenes de las pruebas que le hice, use dos transistores para amplificarlo, el 2sc741 y el 2sc730 que los saque de un tranceptor VHF antiguo. El circuito quedo tirando 1 watts, lo pueden ver en el medidor SWR en las imágenes. Ahora cuento con mas herramientas y puedo trabajar mejor 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## chikotekno (Ene 23, 2012)

Hola, compre dicho transmisor, efectivamente venia con el integrado KT0803M, pero lo encuentro sucio en la transmision, elevadas emisiones espureas, sin ni siquiera acoplarlo a una etapa amplificadora, no lo he revisado con un analizador de espectro, pero es fácil darse cuenta, hice la siguiente prueba, con mi telefono celular y la radio encendida, prendi el modulador y no me deja oir practicamente ninguna emisora, en cambio con otros PLL, no sucede eso, le acople etapas amplificadoras y sucede lo mismo y mas fuerte aun, en cambio con otro modulador de auto transmite de forma limplia y al comparar el espectro limpio tambien, permitiendo la sintonizacion de las emisoras adyacentes.

Ojo con eso, no he probado con antena, espero no dejar sin television ni radio a la cuadra.
saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 25, 2012)

parece prometedor el proyecto, justo tengo ese mismo transmisor guardado entre mis cosas, voy a armar el amplificador y colgare fotos!!! espero encontrar los componentes!!! saludos!


----------



## Conficker (Feb 14, 2012)

Bueno el proyecto tambien arme el transmisorsito con la marca ANDY trae exactamente los mismos componentes IC KT0803M, IC BK1085 bueno yo le adapte directamente La salida de USB a la entrada de USB de la PC que tira 5 volt exactos, la antena es una telescopica de las que se alargan y se acortan de las famosas de TV de conejo con esta alcanza uno 500 metros OJO sin el amplificador.... bueno con una antena de cuatro dipolos alcanza 2 Cuadras sin Amplificador.
imaginense con el amplificador de DJchinomix. bueno el proyecto y bueno los aparatitos chinos.

bueno tome las imagenes pero no las pude subir.


----------



## lavozdecordoba (Feb 15, 2012)

dalsaur dijo:


> sALUDOS @djchinomix, tengo algunas dudas pero primero dejame decirte algo, resulta que yo construi un proyecto  basado en tranmisorcito casi igual, pero con la diferencia que usaba 3 traistores BF199, el cual no consegui por aca le puse unos trasistores H21 que los saque de un sintonizador de tv. y funciona logre sacarle 2 wats. pero con el inconveniente que me interfiere en el televisor algunos canales
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46402
> 
> ...



Amigo 2n4427 es un NPN TRANSISTOR DE SILICIO DE ALTA FRECUENCIA de casi 3.5 W de potencia y el BF199,no llega a 200 mW es decir como 15 veces menos


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 24, 2012)

me acabo de comprar uno emisor y me trae el IC KT0803L, esa L busqué por Don Google y no se que diferencia hay..¿Alguien sabe si en que se diferencia del K?


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 24, 2012)

la L y K es por el modelo del chip, deberían ser los mismos pines de conexión, saludos.


----------



## djlore (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola Man! Todo en orden? Estuve viendo tu transmisor de FM (transmisor FM Excelente Sonido, Facil de Construir (Datos de Componentes Para Chile).. Compré un transmi mp3 marca "Seisa" y no tiene el integradito ese que vos mencionas.. sabes de alguna marca que esté aca en argentina que lo tenga? 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## jose_flash (Abr 3, 2012)

estoy en proceso de creación de una emisora y tengo como dije anteriormente el emisor de coche con el KT0803L, pero lo cierto es que se oye un poco de ruido de fondo, y lo más raro aún es que si pongo que emita en la 108,7 se oye mal, es decir, se oye correctamente en la 108,65 o 108,75...y no entiendo nada...


----------



## tiago (Jun 5, 2012)

nicolasperiolo dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos  me  acabo de comprar un  emisor de fm como los que esta aca nada mas que a diferencia de estos es de la marca noga net. la salida esta ubicada abajo a la derecha del lado de la pantalla. Se ven dos patitas que resaltan, la abajo es la salida ! ! mi pregunta es.... ustedes salieron directo de la antena o soldaron un cable antes del capacitor que antepone a la misma???
> si todo anda bien subire mi projecto !!
> EXITOS



Hola Nicolas, bienvenido.

Me imagino que tu intención es amplificar la señal. Deberás tomarla despues del condensador que conecta la antena que ahora está portando, en todo caso, colocar otro mas adecuado a la impedancia del circuito que le vayas a aplicar, que en teoria deberia ser la misma. En principio te debería funcionar sin cambios.

De nuevo, saludos y no olvides pasar por ... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jun 6, 2012)

hola a todos  me  acabo de comprar un  emisor de fm como los que esta aca nada mas que a diferencia de estos es de la marca noga net. la salida esta ubicada abajo a la derecha del lado de la pantalla. Se ven dos patitas que resaltan, la abajo es la salida ! ! mi pregunta es.... ustedes salieron directo de la antena o soldaron un cable antes del capacitor que antepone a la misma??? 
si todo anda bien subire mi projecto !! 
EXITOS

hola a todos querria avisar que la informacion que puse aserca de la salida del trasmisor fm marca NOGATHECH es falsa. La verdadera salida es un cable verde que acompaña los de alimentacion. si corren la silicona que la pega veran que dice ant.

suerte


----------



## alvaritos (Ago 21, 2012)

saludos les cuento que tambien estoy armandoun tx con ese mp3 BK1085 pero tengo un problema con el grabado de la frecuencia cada vez que se apaga tengo que buscar nuevamente como hago para fijarla agradeceria mucho me puiedan colaborar soy de bolivia cochamba quillacollo es la primera ves que participo de este foro cordiales saludos a todos los amigos amantes de la electronica .


----------



## djchinomix (Ago 21, 2012)

Si el transmisor no guarda la frecuencia significa que no posee memoria en el microcontrolador que gestiona el BK1085, es mejor que compres otro que si lo haga.


----------



## alvaritos (Ago 22, 2012)

muchas gracias por la ayuda  bucare otro de estos equipos que si tenga memoria  por lo pronto este transmisor trabajara unos dias así  ah me olvidaba ,la separacion estereo es exelente


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 26, 2012)

djchinomix dijo:


> Disculpen amigos el haberme perdido por un tiempo, les cuento que estoy armando otro transmisor, fui a comprar el transmisor de automóvil (el mismo) y al desarmarlo me doy cuenta que cambio toda la electrónica dentro de el. No se preocupen, encontré la solución y funciono a la primera, ahora este transmisor venia con el IC BK1085, mas pequeño que el anterior pero con las mismas funciones. En las imágenes adjunto el modelo de IC y su definición de cada pin.
> El circuito amplificador se mantiene igual, solo que el alambre se solda al pin 5 del BK1085 y listo.
> 
> El circuito que arme ahora es el oscilador para un TX de 30 watts que estoy armando, adjunto imágenes de las pruebas que le hice, use dos transistores para amplificarlo, el 2sc741 y el 2sc730 que los saque de un tranceptor VHF antiguo. El circuito quedo tirando 1 watts, lo pueden ver en el medidor SWR en las imágenes. Ahora cuento con mas herramientas y puedo trabajar mejor
> ...



Podrias compartir el diagrama del amplificador que esta en esas fotos? (C730 y C741) Sería un agrado poder ver y experimentarlo. 

Saludos ChinoMix


----------



## djchinomix (Ago 27, 2012)

Estimado, el esquematico se encuentra en los archivos comprimidos que estan en el primer post, si no encuentras esos transistores (2sc730 y 2sc741) puedes usar dos 2n4427.

Saludos DavidGuetta


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 27, 2012)

Gracias  seguramente no me fijé en el esquema, ahora mismo lo voy a revisar!

Suerte y saludos amigo

Edito: El problema de los trimmer's ya no lo es...en Puerto Montt y en Osorno no es problema obtenerlos, usando trimmer's verde de 5-30pF debería funcionar bien. Faltaria obtener los chokes Vk200 por algun lado y los 2N4427 que creo que los venden en Global Electronica, en Viña.


----------



## chikotekno (Ago 27, 2012)

Podriamos hacer una lista de moduladores compatibles, hace poco compre unos que traian el bk1085, una version de 20 patas, pero lamentablemente no guarda frecuencia.

De los que si guardan freq.

1 - El Njoy Tech. NJFM-33 - Hace tiempo no lo veo en el comercio.
2 - Fujitel FM03A - Descontinuado.

Hay un microlab muy parecido, el problema que en las tiendas nadie los quiere abrir para verificar si guardan frecuencia :/.

Saludos.


----------



## franc0 (Sep 29, 2012)

muy interesante el proyecto cuando ya compre el mini transmisor de fm, pues ahora me toca hacerlo a mi haber como me sale ya tengo la etapa de potencia de 5W para probarlo ya les stare mostrando las fotos las siguiente semana


----------



## franc0 (Oct 5, 2012)

amigo djchinomix que puedo estar haciendo mal ya que el modulador que estaba usando es el mismo que tienes en el circuito pero a mi me funciono apenas 30 segundos y mis dudas son:

el regulador de voltaje que uso es el que viene en el circuito podria cambiarlo por uno 7805?

que tipo de coneccion a tierra usa el modulador si es el comun o tendra que hacer una fuente  simetrica para el mismo?

y por ultimo por que se me estan quemando los muduladores al conectar al amplificador de 1W


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola Franc0 yo arme este projecto y funciona muy bien seguramente se te quema por no poner un capacitor entre la el modulador y el amp. A diferencia de como puso djchinomix un capacitor d un nano yo puse un trimmer negro 120pf y funciona perfecto para desacoplar la señal. Te recomiendo que uses la fuente que viene con el modulador, no te olvides de conectar todas las masas para evitar ruidos.
En cuanto al ajuste de puedo decir que lo que mejor me resulto fue usar un foco en paralelo a la antena.
Exitos


----------



## franc0 (Oct 20, 2012)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> Hola Franc0 yo arme este projecto y funciona muy bien seguramente se te quema por no poner un capacitor entre la el modulador y el amp. A diferencia de como puso djchinomix un capacitor d un nano yo puse un trimmer negro 120pf y funciona perfecto para desacoplar la señal. Te recomiendo que uses la fuente que viene con el modulador, no te olvides de conectar todas las masas para evitar ruidos.
> En cuanto al ajuste de puedo decir que lo que mejor me resulto fue usar un foco en paralelo a la antena.
> Exitos




gracias por aclarar mis dudas, ya que anteriormente arme varios transmisores anlogicos y siempre para ampliarlos nunca use condensador para pasar de una etapa a otra y pues me ayudo bastante tus comentarios y otra ves gracias ya estare subiendo el transmisor ke stoy armando para este modularo el transistor de salida es el RD15HVF1 que tiene una salida de 15W y en la entrada usa de 0.4 a 1 W para sacar esa potencia


----------



## fabio sierra (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola a todos, quiero primero que todo felicitar Djchinomix por tan excelente montaje. 

yo he intentado hacerlo solo hasta la etapa de preamplificacion, es decir la etapa que tiene los dos 2N4427 y pues con la sonda muestra que amplifica y lo hace en grandes proporciones pero no logro ganar mas distancia que la que ya tiene el transmisor, inclusive estando la etapa apagada este sigue teniendo el mismo alcance lo que me dice que no estoy haciendo nada o mi amplificador solo esta haciendo de antena, 

quisiera preguntar si es normal que pase tal cosa  y lo otro que quiero preguntar es que tipo de antena o carga fantasma debo construir para hacer mis pruebas, aclaro que soy un novato total en esto de la radio y aunque no he hablado mucho en el foro lo sigo de cerca y mas la sección de radio me gusta mucho el tema. 

 les dejo este circuito en una versión digital que hice para que en un futuro no confundirme porque se me hacia difícil entender la letra de Djchinomix  espero la corrección en los valores si yo los entendí mal. 

saludos a todos


----------



## Conficker (Dic 18, 2012)

disculpen que interumpa pero creo que es mejor hacer el transmisor estable con 2n2222 metalicos y un modulador estereo con esto se obtienen 300mw y sonido estereo estable sin pll yo construi uno y funciona al 100% de echo ya hice pruebas con las transmisores de coche que son de 50mw y me quedo con el de transistores tiene mas potencia y es facil de construir.
bueno lesdigo esto por que me paso el caso de que hacia escuchaba transmisiones con estos aparatitos de auto que son estables pero no potentes, por que al hacer la prueba al sintonizar la misma frecuencia saque del aire a este pequeño transmidor de auto y conprobe que es mejor hacer uno mismo con transistores 2n2222 tambien se puede elaborar un amplificador de 500mw con los mismos transistores metalicos.

bueno le subo los diagramas para que se animen a experimentar
estos tambien los encuentran en internet para mas informacio busque en este mismo foro como no nos grites ya que lo cerraron y no pude compartir mas informacio.

para hacerlo estereo busque el circiuto integrado NJM2035 muy facil

advierto a los lectores que las enisiones de fm se encuentran reglamentadas, por lo tanto consulten alos organismos corespondientes antes de realizar emisione.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Dic 19, 2012)

hola franco......como ando esos circuitos? te funciono ??? que circuito usaste para amplificar ?? yo hasta ahora venia usando  un 2sc1971 pero se me quemo por lo que  quisas use el RD15HVF1. Seria muy útil si me podes brindar esa información. Gracias


----------



## miborbolla (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola Compañeros del foro:

Derivado de que me regalaron un reproductor MP3 con transmisor/modulador como el que usan, me uní a lo que están haciendo, pero como no conseguí los componentes que utilizan, en particular los Trimmers (capacitores Variables), me hice un diseño propio, que aquí dejo anexado en un pdf, así tal como esta me cubre unos 150 Metros utilizando una antena de Conejo (TV)... Ojala me puedan comentar...como podría o debería mejorar este diseño

Yo no tengo aparatos de medición de RF, sin embargo si cuento con un osciloscopio de 100 MHZ, y de ahí fue que llegue a esos Valores "optimos" según mis oscilogramas, en la que estuve variando valores, tanto de resistencias, bobinas, como de condensadores.

Estoy utilizando 5 volts, desde un 7805 que utilizo independiente al que trae el reproductor mp3.

Saludos y Gracias.

P.d. ¿Alguien conoce algún tutorial o librillo para usar mi osciloscopio para mediciones en RF?, ya que yo mas bien trabajo con electrónica digital y francamente soy muy novato en estos asuntos de RF...Gracias


----------



## medinacruzz (Ene 17, 2013)

hola amigos del foro.. bien para amplificar un modulador mp3 eso depende de ic que este tenga en su interior  
en mi caso con el ic kt0803m e usado un 2n2222 y se eleba a 50mw luego un 2sc1006a y este a 200mw y como final un 2n4427 y este a un watts. y asi susecibamente, ya que con 1w podemos exitar un RD15HVF1
este de 15 watts.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ene 22, 2013)

Conficker dijo:


> disculpen que interumpa pero creo que es mejor hacer el transmisor estable con 2n2222 metalicos y un modulador estereo con esto se obtienen 300mw y sonido estereo estable sin pll yo construi uno y funciona al 100% de echo ya hice pruebas con las transmisores de coche que son de 50mw y me quedo con el de transistores tiene mas potencia y es facil de construir.
> bueno lesdigo esto por que me paso el caso de que hacia escuchaba transmisiones con estos aparatitos de auto que son estables pero no potentes, por que al hacer la prueba al sintonizar la misma frecuencia saque del aire a este pequeño transmidor de auto y conprobe que es mejor hacer uno mismo con transistores 2n2222 tambien se puede elaborar un amplificador de 500mw con los mismos transistores metalicos.
> 
> bueno le subo los diagramas para que se animen a experimentar
> ...



hola Conficker yo uso el diagrama de djchinomix y la verdad que anda muy bien llegando al watt aunque lo modifique un poco. Creo yo que si es para amplificar la señal posteriormente es mejor usar este método ya que tiene menos espurias y la calidad de audio es buena. Pronto voy a subir mi diagrama con la modificación.


----------



## donax (Mar 8, 2013)

hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro
muy interesante el proyecto lo arme, no consegui los transistores mencionados asi que para probarlo lo arme con 2 bf495 pero no hace nada, el modulador que tengo lleva el integrado QN8027, el cual encontre su datasheet pero no se su potencia de salida, si me pueden decir si el circuito pueda llegar a andar con esos transistores, o necesito alguno con mas ganancia, y si en el caso hipotetico de que la potencia de salida de mi modulador sea de 1mw, existe alguna forma de agregar una etapa amplificadora mas? desde ya gracias


----------



## medinacruzz (Mar 28, 2013)

nicolasperiolo dijo:


> hola Conficker yo uso el diagrama de djchinomix y la verdad que anda muy bien llegando al watt aunque lo modifique un poco. Creo yo que si es para amplificar la señal posteriormente es mejor usar este método ya que tiene menos espurias y la calidad de audio es buena. Pronto voy a subir mi diagrama con la modificación.



hola amigo. eso de que con 10mw bas a exitar un 2219 eso es como que qieras crusar un oceano nadando, eso no es posible. si para exitar un 2n2219 tienes que meterle 50mw como minimo. te digo porque yo e trabajado bastante con esos tr...,


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 28, 2013)

Y ademas esos transistores no estan hechos para trabajar en RF..... al transistor que le saco bastante ganancia con menos de 10mW es al C2053.... muy blandito para arrancarlo y se sacan sin mucho esfuerzo unos generosos 100-150mW


----------



## medinacruzz (Mar 29, 2013)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Y ademas esos transistores no estan hechos para trabajar en RF..... al transistor que le saco bastante ganancia con menos de 10mW es al C2053.... muy blandito para arrancarlo y se sacan sin mucho esfuerzo unos generosos 100-150mW



eso si es verdad, porque yo arme el amplificador para modulador mp3 que publicastes aqi en el foro y si que funciona solo con un poco de modificacion pero funciona yo le saque 1.3 W con el c2053 y un 2n4427.,,,,,, sabes amigo hice el tx200 bueno solo el oscilador y estoy usando ese mismo ampli. en el pre le puse un 2n2222  y luego un 2n4427 y pao es 1 watts y luego puse un c1971 y actualmente esta con 6.5w un amigo lo esta usando como emisora comunitaria., gracias a dios aqui en honduras se consiguen bastantes piezas para rf, saludos amigos,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 29, 2013)

Jaja me alegro saber que los circuitos hayan andado tan bien, y mas encima que ahora estén andando en una comunitaria... felicidades!! 

al menos la cosa es bien diferente aca... para conseguir trimmers para altas potencias es bien complicado, aunque transistores de RF y modulos tengo de donde sacar (tiendas, conocidos, etc), el resto es reciclaje. 

Con los conocimientos que tengo logré arreglar un PLL verónica que compré (arriesgando que el transistor final podria estar malo pero por milagro que no lo estaba) y un ampli que me regalaron por pisapapeles.... y ahora lo tengo con 20-25W con unos 2.5W de entrada desde el vero. Un lujo.... le sacas la antena y funcionando con los 20W es como hacerle cosquillas, el transistor final intacto ya que anda a la mitad de la potencia nominal... actualmente le he sacado unos 20km sin mucho esfuerzo.

Saludos!!


----------



## medinacruzz (Abr 7, 2013)

aaaaa que bien amigo me alegra que tengas tu tx funcionando bien,. amigo sera que tienes algun diagramita de algun tx pll que *LL*e*V*e  uno o 2 ic. bueno aparte de *V*eronica, tal *V*e*Z* me lo puedes dar porfa, a de*C*ir *V*erdad me *H*e echado andar *V*arios moduladores mp3  y *H*e logrado *H*asta 350w pero yo ne*C*e*S*ito *H*a*C*erme uno desde *C*ero *H*asta el final,., desde ya gra*C*ias, *H*asta pronto


----------



## transistor2020 (Abr 9, 2015)

saludos no habia visto este proyecto interesante, mis dudas mi pll tiene excelente sonido pero usa el integrado BH1415f. y los transistores que consegui son el reemplazo del 2n4427 , osea el NTE346, estos componetes integrado y transistores son optimos para hacer funcionar su proyecto, o debe ser exactamente el integrado que dices, en verdad desconosco cuantos miliwatts realmente manda mi integrado BH1415F, en la hoja de datos no logro distinguir o no lo dice.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2015)

Hola a todos ,a titulo de conocimento  la hoja de datos tecnicos (datasheet) del CI BH1415F aclara que el  tiene una salida de RF en 100Mhz de +97DBuV minimos hasta +103DBuV maximos (esa potenzia puede variar de lote para lote de fabricación ) , haora transformando esa información fornida en DBuV para Wattios eso equivale a : 0,1mWattios hasta 0,4mWattios.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 2, 2015)

Buenas noches compañeros, sé que no tiene que ver exactamente con el transmisor verónica, pero armé un transmisor basado en el IC BK1085, todo anda perfecto pero quisiera saber si conocen un buen amplificador de VHF con el fin de darle potencia, en las especificaciones dice que en lugar de la antena puede conectarse dicho amplificador, no soy muy entendido en los temas de RF así que cualquier sugerencia les agradecería, gracias.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Jul 2, 2015)

Hola David, cuanta potencia tenes de salida?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 2, 2015)

es de 50 a 100mW nicolasperiolo, alcance aproximadamente 15 a 20 metros.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2015)

DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> es de 50 a 100mW nicolasperiolo, alcance aproximadamente 15 a 20 metros.


Hola a todos , caro Don DavidFelipe , desaforunadamente ese CI "BK1085" puede fornir en lo maximo 10mWattios de salida segundo su hoja de datos tecnicos y eso solamente possible con auxilio de alguns trucos ( conectar un inductor de 100nH entre lo pino 12 y pino 10 en paralelo con  pino 8 ) , portanto 50 a 100 mW solamente es possible con auxilio de un posto amplificador adicional en la salida del CI ya aclarado .
Y incluso un alcançe de 15 a 20 metros a la redonda qualquer oscilador fornindo 1 mWattio en una pequeña antena  hace eso mui facilmente.
Dejo aca la hoja de datos tecnicos del CI BK1085 para apreciación.
!Fuerte abrazoz a desde Brasil  !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 3, 2015)

Si lei obviamente la hoja de especificaciones, y si, está post amplificado a masomenos 50mW, por la red hay varios circuitos pero esos transistores son imposibles de conseguir por aquí :/ ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2015)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Si lei obviamente la hoja de especificaciones, y si, está post amplificado a masomenos 50mW, por la red hay varios circuitos pero esos transistores son imposibles de conseguir por aquí :/ ¿Alguna idea?


OK , una preguntita : ? como sabes que tienes en las manos mas o menos 50mWattios , mediste realmente esa salida o solamente especula que la tenga ? , te pregunto eso porque con 50mW mas una antena decente tienes facil un alcançe de 100 metros a la redonda ,pero eso en espacio libre ,haora en ciudades mui populosas (muchas casas ,edificios , predios , etc....) ese alcançe es muuuuuucho menor debido a la alta atenuación del sinal por eses obstaculos ya aclarados.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Ago 27, 2017)

Hola alguien sabe donde tiene tx este modulador mp3 se podra poner donde solde el cable marron parece ser la antena  ?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 27, 2017)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Si lei obviamente la hoja de especificaciones, y si, está post amplificado a masomenos 50mW, por la red hay varios circuitos pero esos transistores son imposibles de conseguir por aquí :/ ¿Alguna idea?



Hola,,en colombia no se consiguen ,los MPSH10, esos funciona muy bien ,para elevar la potencia de esos pequeños emisores.


Saludos.


----------



## chevitron (Ago 27, 2017)

estimado don duflos esa salida esa salida de antena es para el bluetooth. la salida del transmisor FM está conectado al negativo mediante un capcitor.


----------



## duflos (Ago 27, 2017)

amigo no encuentro el esquematico del mismo no sabe cual es ? el chip tiene estos numeros arriba cc1635ch5j10


----------



## radium98 (Ago 28, 2017)

mpsh10 = ksp10


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 10, 2019)

djchinomix dijo:


> el transmisor que utilice, que expongo aqui, provee 10mW aprox. luego con el primer 2n4427 lo levante a 100 mW y por ultimo a 1 watt, sin problemas, con un buen filtro paso bajo a la salida no tendras problemas con la tv. El primer tx que arme lo tiene un amigo en su radio, es de 15 watts y no tiene problemas con la tv.



El filtro va dónde, en la salida del 2n4427 y un bh1415f lo amplifica el 2n4427 ?



djchinomix dijo:


> Disculpen amigos el haberme perdido por un tiempo, les cuento que estoy armando otro transmisor, fui a comprar el transmisor de automóvil (el mismo) y al desarmarlo me doy cuenta que cambio toda la electrónica dentro de el. No se preocupen, encontré la solución y funciono a la primera, ahora este transmisor venia con el IC BK1085, mas pequeño que el anterior pero con las mismas funciones. En las imágenes adjunto el modelo de IC y su definición de cada pin.
> 
> El circuito amplificador se mantiene igual, solo que el alambre se solda al pin 5 del BK1085 y listo.
> 
> ...



Tengo ese mismo integrado seguro levanta con esos 2n4427 y la pata 5 de que alambre hablas ?
Quiero saber donde va el filtro y cómo lo hago.


----------

